# Hoppers or Crickets? Which is best?



## canna04so7 (Jan 23, 2014)

Apologies if this is in the wrong thread! I was just wondering which is best to feed my leopard geckos. They usually have mealworms and then every other day have 3/4 hoppers, but I was wondering if crickets would be better for them? I have got some crickets this time and they seem to enjoy them, but are they better/worse. Any advice on what I can do to improve/change to make sure my leos are getting the best possible diets would be greatly appreciated  

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

canna04so7 said:


> Apologies if this is in the wrong thread! I was just wondering which is best to feed my leopard geckos. They usually have mealworms and then every other day have 3/4 hoppers, but I was wondering if crickets would be better for them? I have got some crickets this time and they seem to enjoy them, but are they better/worse. Any advice on what I can do to improve/change to make sure my leos are getting the best possible diets would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk



neither i would use roaches crickets and hoppers are crap (imo) 

if you cannot get roaches then stick with meal worms


----------



## canna04so7 (Jan 23, 2014)

I can't get roaches near me  I was always told mealworms shouldn't be used as a staple diet? 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElliotM (Feb 5, 2013)

canna04so7 said:


> I can't get roaches near me  I was always told mealworms shouldn't be used as a staple diet?
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


That is correct, in reality you should aim for a varied diet the best you can, I use earth&lug worms, mealworms, sometimes calci worms, dubias and locusts. I steer clear of crickets; they're a waste of money IMO

Fruit beetle grubs are a real shout too but only for certain reps


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

popitgoes said:


> neither i would use roaches crickets and hoppers are crap (imo)


Not if gut loaded properly.

Agree with Elliot, varied diet is best... Also stops them becoming bored/hooked on one type of feeder insect.


----------

